# Cows in scotland



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all an attempt at watercolour, honest opinions please.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Looking good so far to me...:smile::smile:


----------



## lmoyer (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice! is this your first watercolor painting? If so, you're doing great


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

First since I was a teenager 40 odd yrs ago


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

has much appeal. great piece you created


----------

